# [SOLVED] USB 2.0 Video Capture Controller



## DugthePug

I need assistance in finding these drivers for my EasyCap

I run XPSP2 and whenever I try to capture with this device I get an error

"Either no video capture driver is installed in this system, or no device is connected."

Apparently the drivers that came with the disk aren't functioning properly.


----------



## joeten

*Re: USB 2.0 Video Capture Controller*

Hi try here EasyCap Tips. EasyCap Drivers.


----------



## DugthePug

*Re: USB 2.0 Video Capture Controller*

That website really makes me nervous...

I was also kind of confused by the directions... It asked to find the setup.exe and I couldn't find it from the download.


----------



## joeten

*Re: USB 2.0 Video Capture Controller*

No problem easycap.co.uk


----------



## DugthePug

*Re: USB 2.0 Video Capture Controller*

I'm not finding the answer on this site, it seems the forums there are down. Thats where it says to go for help


----------



## joeten

*Re: USB 2.0 Video Capture Controller*

here is another place for drivers Drivers Software Download of Easycap China Factory for USB EasyCap USB Video Capture Card EzCap Capturer DC60+ DC60 EasyCap002 Vista XP Windows System USB DVR Video Record Sticker Recorder USB²É¼¯¿¨ ÊÓÆµ¿¨ ²É¼¯°ô DVBT USB Dongle FTA USB DVB-T Receive


----------



## DugthePug

*Re: USB 2.0 Video Capture Controller*

Whenever I click download drivers it just redirects me to the top of the screen x_x


----------



## joeten

*Re: USB 2.0 Video Capture Controller*

Ok but I'am running out of places Easycap Driver and Software if you have no luck here then I 'am afraid I have no more


----------



## DugthePug

*Re: USB 2.0 Video Capture Controller*

Well... I finally got to download it but it still didn't take it off the unknown devices list... Thanks for trying anyways.


----------



## joeten

*Re: USB 2.0 Video Capture Controller*

Hi on many of the links there is info on how to overcome certain issues there may be some help there


----------



## DugthePug

*Re: USB 2.0 Video Capture Controller*

Well, they didn't help me but I finally figured it out on my own, thanks a lot for trying I really appreciate it!!!


----------



## joeten

Your welcome that particular item has caused a mirade of issue for users there is no one fix that I have found it really is trial and error


----------



## Mongolist

Getting same problem, and can't fix it  some one said to me to try some videocapx software but can't find it...any help for me?


----------



## joeten

Hi Mongolist posting in a old thread may mean your post being missed please make a thread of your own in the future,you will need to try working through the links and see if anything helps,this is the software you mentioned but it has to be paid for Fath Software - Products - VideoCapX - video capture process player ActiveX control you can also look here but I cannot vouch for the site or anything on it as I have never used it Ulead Video Studio 10


----------



## Mongolist

joeten said:


> Hi Mongolist posting in a old thread may mean your post being missed please make a thread of your own in the future,you will need to try working through the links and see if anything helps,this is the software you mentioned but it has to be paid for Fath Software - Products - VideoCapX - video capture process player ActiveX control you can also look here but I cannot vouch for the site or anything on it as I have never used it Ulead Video Studio 10


Thanks, i pay for that videocapx VideoCapX - Video capture ActiveX control and Video player OCX and its working relally nice. Thanks much!


----------



## joeten

Hi sorry I could not find anything for free but I 'am glad your are now getting to use your video capture


----------

